# Uber app down



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

My peanuts!!!


----------



## JustTreatMeFair (Nov 28, 2017)

I got my money out.


----------



## Marco Solo (Oct 5, 2017)

Happening to some of us here in Seattle, too.


----------



## Hamilton OC (Aug 1, 2018)

Can still express pay through the website for those like myself who money panicked and started mashing buttons.


----------



## surlyuber619 (Oct 11, 2017)

happening to me too here in San Diego...its like the app doesn't recognize my account and won't load my location...so much for making any money today


----------



## Marco Solo (Oct 5, 2017)

Just got a call from my rider, wondering if I'm still going to be coming for her. But I haven't accepted any rides since the blackout started. FUber is assigning me rides & auto-accepting them for me! She'd been waiting 15 minutes, so she decided to cancel. Maybe I'll get a cancelation fee out of this.

Time to drive for cash!


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

JustTreatMeFair said:


> I got my money out.





Marco Solo said:


> Just got a call from my rider, wondering if I'm still going to be coming for her. But I haven't accepted any rides since the blackout started. FUber is assigning me rides & auto-accepting them for me! She'd been waiting 15 minutes, so she decided to cancel. Maybe I'll get a cancelation fee out of this.
> 
> Time to drive for cash!


Cash is always KING.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Same here in Charlotte


----------



## elite87 (May 26, 2018)

How am I going to hit 110 rides like this? lol. Uber did this so we can’t hit our weekly quest


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

elite87 said:


> How am I going to hit 110 rides like this? lol. Uber did this so we can't hit our weekly quest


What about Lyft?


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Pax Collector said:


> View attachment 280578
> My peanuts!!!


Same here only the screen has me centered over Africa instead.


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

It's not working in Dallas, either. I logged on, accepted several rides, received both texts and calls from angry pax wondering where I was after the app repeatedly stopped functioning. I told them the truth -- the app is not working, I can't navigate, nor identify who I'm supposed to pick up, or where they are. 

I'm getting the global map, not the local one, and I can't see anything else other than the GO button. 

I tried reinstalling the app, but no change, still not functional.


----------



## Transeau (Sep 8, 2018)

Happening to me too. It thinks I'm in Africa and won't go online.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> View attachment 280578
> My peanuts!!!


It's down in LA/OC too. All I see on my app is a Blue Screen Of Death.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Transeau said:


> Happening to me too. It thinks I'm in Africa and won't go online.


Col da Uba!


----------



## Marco Solo (Oct 5, 2017)

FUber driver support line is not accepting calls. I get connected & then immediately disconnected without even hearing my call ringing on the line.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Texas as well.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Karl Marx said:


> What about Lyft?


My Lyft app works fine.


----------



## Transeau (Sep 8, 2018)

The rider app is working, but in my area the wait times are 30~50 minutes.
Looks like Lyft is booming today.


----------



## jhearcht (Feb 16, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> View attachment 280578
> My peanuts!!!


Same here in Alabama. Shows world map and blank head-shot. Says Online, but nothing happening.

Last night I had to use my backup phone because the navigation map got stuck on the location of my previous pickup. Then the backup phone app got stuck, so I could only navigate by using the list of turns. Eventually, both got straightened out.

Could a global outage like this be a central server malfunction, or a hack? Just wondering.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

My app crashed 45 minutes ago about a second after I accepted a ride. Went home since I can't do any rides. Just got texted by the pax saying they are still waiting for me 45 minutes later and they now see my car on the map at my home.


----------



## SJCorolla (Jul 12, 2017)

For a moment, I thought I was finally kicked off the platform. Called support twice, got disconnected right away. Hopefully this outage won't be much longer; I gotta come up with $400 by end of day tomorrow, lol.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

jhearcht said:


> Could a global outage like this be a central server malfunction, or a hack? Just wondering.


Probably a server malfunction. But It's the first time it happened at this scale so you must wonder.....


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm offline in Florida too. Lol, a technology company, right.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

tohunt4me Say it with me,

TECHNOLOGY COMPANY!!!!!!


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> View attachment 280578
> My peanuts!!!


Technology company lol


----------



## Skiiman720 (Nov 13, 2018)

It's the beginning of the end! UBER Apocalypse!


----------



## Falafelhead (Oct 23, 2017)

Oh man I was bugging out I thought it was some form of deactivation. I'm getting the same thing in New York.

ALL THEY GOT TO DO IS MAKE A ****ING APP WE DO ALL THE REAL WORK.



jhearcht said:


> Same here in Alabama. Shows world map and blank head-shot. Says Online, but nothing happening.
> 
> Last night I had to use my backup phone because the navigation map got stuck on the location of my previous pickup. Then the backup phone app got stuck, so I could only navigate by using the list of turns. Eventually, both got straightened out.
> 
> Could a global outage like this be a central server malfunction, or a hack? Just wondering.


My navigation get stuck often since the the new shitty app popd up I just keep the settings ) apps ) Uber driver ) open and when it get stuck I force stop it and open the driver app again it goes back to normal. Takes about 30 seconds and very safe while on the spaghetti highways of NJ


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

They just borrowed money to pay the electric bill. The app should be up shortly.


----------



## Bmoredriver75 (Dec 10, 2018)

Same here in Maryland,thought i had been booted.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I guess lyft will kill it for awhile.


----------



## elite87 (May 26, 2018)

THIS JUST IN! UBER abruptly shuts down with no notice. Sends all ants in a panic now millions of ants are homeless and sends markets in panic. Market crashes, all ants are now in foreclosure. 

In better news Lyft makes it to IPO and buys out Uber. 

Get some sleep apps going to be down awhile.


----------



## Mrtgman (Apr 13, 2017)

I'm off here too in South Florida


----------



## Marco Solo (Oct 5, 2017)

Update from Australian press: Yep, its worldwide.

https://www.news.com.au/technology/...y/news-story/1ed402d137949771d40dd137ee130047


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Down in Nebraska as well


----------



## Marco Solo (Oct 5, 2017)

BigRedDriver said:


> Down in Nebraska as well


Try some Prozac, mate. I'm sure things will get better for you soon.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Marco Solo said:


> Try some Prozac, mate. I'm sure things will get better for you soon.


Too late for that, I drive rideshare. No legal pharma can touch this.


----------



## Tars Tarkas (Dec 30, 2016)

Sure are a lot of Lyft drivers perched nearby. More than usual. I wonder why . . . .


----------



## jhearcht (Feb 16, 2018)

Conspiracy Theory : LYFT hacks UBER to block their IPO!


----------



## Pusher (Mar 7, 2017)

World wide

https://heavy.com/news/2018/12/uber-down/


----------



## Ted L. (Jun 8, 2017)

I just managed to get online after doing a crazy sequence of actions. Is it back up or did I find the secret sequence?


----------



## nm339242 (Dec 4, 2016)

Ted L. said:


> I just managed to get online after doing a crazy sequence of actions. Is it back up or did I find the secret sequence?


It's back up. You wasted your time doing those sequences lol


----------



## Marco Solo (Oct 5, 2017)

Can accept rides, but not cancel them for any reason. Driving directions to pickup are not being shown. No evidence of any surge anywhere in the Puget Sound area on my heat map.


----------



## Justmakingmoney (Feb 3, 2018)

Philadelphia, PA down too Back on for some at this point.


----------



## Pusher (Mar 7, 2017)

Just think if drivers would just shut it off world wide for 1 hr The effect it would really have on this company

Just think if drivers would just shut it off world wide for 1 hr The effect it would really have on this company


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

I'm back up in Charlotte.....I couldn't cash out my $60 fast enough LOL.

LOL @ "Tech company".

How come Lyft RARELY has these issues?


----------



## Pusher (Mar 7, 2017)

Solid 5 said:


> I'm back up in Charlotte.....I couldn't cash out my $60 fast enough LOL.
> 
> LOL @ "Tech company".
> 
> How come Lyft RARELY has these issues?


Uber is a "Technology Company " Lyft just must be a Transportation Brokerage


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Anyone else find it coincidental that this happened as Uber filed for an IPO?


----------



## bcsimms04 (Sep 15, 2018)

Solid 5 said:


> I'm back up in Charlotte.....I couldn't cash out my $60 fast enough LOL.
> 
> LOL @ "Tech company".
> 
> How come Lyft RARELY has these issues?


It is interesting isn't it. I think only once have I had an issue with the app freezing or crashing or instant pay not working or any of the other dozen issues with the Uber app with Lyft. And I'm pretty sure that was just because the 4g internet in the area I was in was acting weird. There's some kind of glitch or freezing or the app not letting me drop off passengers like twice a week with Uber. If I could make more money doing just Lyft I would uninstall Uber and never use it again.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Pax Collector said:


> tohunt4me Say it with me,
> 
> TECHNOLOGY COMPANY!!!!!!


" LOWER RATES MEAN MORE MONEY "!

" NO NEED TO TIP "!

" IF ITS NOT BROKEN ; FIX IT UNTIL IT BREAKS "!

" TECHNOLOGY COMPANY "!



Marco Solo said:


> Try some Prozac, mate. I'm sure things will get better for you soon.





goneubering said:


> It's down in LA/OC too. All I see on my app is a Blue Screen Of Death.


Arent " TECHNOLOGY COMPANIES " wonderful !

It seems
As if
Uber is SCREWED UP

" EVERYWHERE "!

Gee Whiz Wally !


----------



## Pusher (Mar 7, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> " LOWER RATES MEAN MORE MONEY "!
> 
> " NO NEED TO TIP "!
> 
> ...


Someone pushed the send button when they shouldn't have


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Pusher said:


> Someone pushed the send button when they shouldn't have


C.E R.N. released Anti Matter again !


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

I wonder how many drivers went to the airport terminals looking for cash rides. I would have charged my own surge rates.


----------



## darata (Nov 28, 2018)

very informative.


----------



## JoyJonson (Dec 13, 2018)

Yes, also LA


----------

